# [SOLVED] how to change the wifi channel of a hotspot ?



## romsromsroms (Mar 24, 2011)

hi

I set up my PC as a wifi hotspot with connectify.

I need to know how to change the wifi channel of the connection. 
connectify can't do it. I guess you have to set it somewhere in the network card settings, but I'm quite a noob when it's about wireless network. 

googling my problem didn't get me any good result since all the threads about channel setup are about modem/router wifi channel setting, can't find anything about hotspots.

or if by chance you know a hotspot creation soft that can change the wifi canal it would also fix my problem.

thanks in advance.


----------



## etr54003 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: how to change the wifi channel of a hotspot ?*

If I'm not mistaken changing the broadcast channel of your router = changing the channel for your hotspot. Outside PCs will connect to your WiFi network by communicating with your router.


----------



## romsromsroms (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: how to change the wifi channel of a hotspot ?*

ah sorry, I forgot to precise this : I'm creating the hotspot from a laptop so there is no router, only the inernal wi-fi network card and the hotspot software. but i can't find how to set the wifi channel anywhere.


----------



## romsromsroms (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: how to change the wifi channel of a hotspot ?*

bump.

that's crazy. i googled for this many times, I posted in many forum. no one's able to help me.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: how to change the wifi channel of a hotspot ?*

if you go into the devices properties then select the advanced tab there are some ad-hoc settings one of which is channel


----------



## romsromsroms (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: how to change the wifi channel of a hotspot ?*

I guess it's "WZC IBSS Channel Number"


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: how to change the wifi channel of a hotspot ?*

If it lists a channel number then that would be right.

Just remember you heard it first on TSF


----------



## romsromsroms (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: how to change the wifi channel of a hotspot ?*

thanks


----------

